
Introducing Unity Machine Learning Agents - claytonia
https://blogs.unity3d.com/2017/09/19/introducing-unity-machine-learning-agents/
======
gigiwaiwai
That will bring the smarter character to the game developer. And make the game
much closer to the real world. Meanwhile, this is also a start for the AR/VR
world.

------
romerocesar
this enables RL research that supports multi-agent environments, multiple
views (cameras) and doesn't need to pick between physics or graphics because a
game engine can do both! this is cool

